# 2012 rates



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

so what is a going rate for trucks with an 8 foot fisher or 7.6 minute mount. mostly on parking lots in the area of Massachusetts....


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

in attleboro i get $100 for me and $80 for the rest of us. Wouldn't trade it for a thing had for 20 years slow payment but its usually a great check.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is that cash of taxed!!!??


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

CASH. Because i'm the subcontractor and don't have the contract so they just make out a check to me then i split it up. i made 25 grand few years back with 3 trucks after the expenses!


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

wow....i havent heard of anything that good.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yea i got it like 20yrs ago and im the one in charge..there cant be any piles on the lot al in a pond and no piles on the islands so its a lot different then the usual.


----------



## DesMoines2500 (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm new to the business and in Central Iowa. A couple legit companies with big contracts have jumped at hiring my 2000 Sierra 2500 7'6" for $55/hr. They both seemed eager enough to lock down at $55 that I think $65 would have been a better rate to put out there. We're rookies this year and $55 is about what I was hoping for though. 

Let it snow!


----------

